# Rumor



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

There is a rumor the Suns and Celtics are looking to swap Knight for Battie this could be a good trade for the suns I think Battie could start for them. The celts need a veteran point. The bad thing is that Battie has 3 years left on his contract.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I would like to see Knight traded, he is going to steal minutes away from Barbosa.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I think that Barbosa could have a very good year if he gets minutes I think he is ready to get consistnent minutes and produce.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I'd say keep Knight until we know if Barbs is a capable backup.. if he is then Battie would be a good defensive presence..


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Battie for Knight would be a hell of a deal for you. A lineup with Battie, Stodamire, Marion, Hardaway, and Marbury would be incredible on the break. The defense would be pretty solid in the front court too. Battie isn't a shot blocker, but he is definately a presence that alters many shots. He also knows how to switch to the open guy on the weak side. On offense, he's terrific from 12-15 ft. and runs an incredible pick and roll with Pierce that usually ends in a slam. There's no doubt in my mind that he could easily run that with Marbury in Phoenix just as well as he does here.


----------



## Stallion (Apr 23, 2003)

I like Voskul's game.... there's no hurry to bring in a center. I'd put this on hold until the trade deadline and re-evaluate. If a center can't convince his team he's a starter in the east, why should he start in the west?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

He IS our starting Center but we have a logjam now, something few teams can claim at Center. I don't want to trade Battie to you guys for Knight though, he's worth WAY more than Knight.


----------

